# Small Bowel & Colonic transit tests



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Has anyone had either or both of these tests done?If so could you tell me what is involved.Thanks in advance to all who reply.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Temple does one whole gut transit test, which is called whole gut transit scintigraphy. It is simple. You eat radioactive eggs and drink radioactive water and then get pictures taken over the course of several days. The gastric emptying scan (GES) is part of this test.They may also do an electrogastrogram, which is like having an EKG of your stomach. You will probably drink water (or even a meal) during it.There is an antroduodenal manometry. This involves placing a tube down the nose into the stomach and duodenum and recording the muscle contractions. You eat normally during this test.Finally, there is colonic manometry. You have a partial colonoscopy where a tube is inserted to record muscle contractions in the colon. I'm not sure if Temple is using the old style water-perfused tubes for these tests or not. I think they still use them. In that case, you will be confined to bed for the entire test (several hours each).


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Temple does one whole gut transit test, which is called whole gut transit scintigraphy. It is simple. You eat radioactive eggs and drink radioactive water and then get pictures taken over the course of several days. The gastric emptying scan (GES) is part of this test.***This is what I believe I am going to undergo because I am going to be there from Monday to Friday.Thanks for responding,flux.







They may also do an electrogastrogram, which is like having an EKG of your stomach. You will probably drink water (or even a meal) during it.***I mentioned this test to her.They do it there.But I am not sure if I am having one done.(??)There is an antroduodenal manometry. This involves placing a tube down the nose into the stomach and duodenum and recording the muscle contractions. You eat normally during this test.***UGH!That sounds like the esophageal manometry test I had done years ago.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I am going to be there from Monday to Friday


You could probably get the scintigraphy going Monday. Then Thursday after your last picture get the electrogastrogram done the same day. That would leave Friday for the antroduodenal manometry if she wanted this as well.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

You could probably get the scintigraphy going Monday. Then Thursday after your last picture get the electrogastrogram done the same day. That would leave Friday for the antroduodenal manometry if she wanted this as well.These are the tests she ordered







:Gastric Emptying ScanSmall bowel transit(never had)Colonic transit(never had)EndescopyShe wants to do another gastric emptying scan because my last one in August was borderline normal.It was nine minutes under the "normal" wire(59 minutes to the normal 50).She doesn't believe the "aerophagia theory".She said it is definately a motility problem.


----------

